# Change of mh change of mind



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I visited Brownhills newark on my way home from work yesterday with the intention of looking to change Bessie.
The place was really buzzing, potential buyers in and out of vans as if it were a game.
Each shirt and tied salesman actually spoke to me.
I made a couple of enquiries and asked one salesman about the current problems with Ducato gear boxes.
to which he replied Fiat are onto the case and replacement gearboxes are due in 2009.It says so in the current caravan club mag.
Put me off buying straight away.
I personally wish success for the staff of Brownhills as most of them seem to be doing the best that they can.
Dave P


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> the current problems with Ducato gear boxes.
> to which he replied Fiat are onto the case and replacement gearboxes are due in 2009.It says so in the current caravan club mag.


Dave...did you get the impression he understands Fiat will replace our current gearboxes with non-judder ones or that vans built from 2009 will have non-judder gearboxes fitted from new ?

G


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We called in last Sunday.

The place was busy and we saw/heard 2 people buy, one a Tag axle Swift, the other a PVC.

We were told a rumour, but then thats Brownhills, it seems to generate that sort of chat.

Its certainly a good place to look at a lot of vans

Geoff


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi G
My understanding was that the customers who complained re judder would have gearboxes replaced during 2009 if needed and all models after that date would be fine. 
Dave p


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Hi G
> My understanding was that the customers who complained re judder would have gearboxes replaced during 2009 if needed and all models after that date would be fine.
> Dave p


 Thanks Dave. I don't think I'll cross my fingers just yet however....! This is what the latest (June 2008) Caravan Club mag says:

"One rumour that it ( Fiat UK) would not comment on is that a completely re-designed clutch assembly has been trialled as a solution, but this requires a larger bell-housing to accommodate it and this could not be tooled and put into production until January 2009. It is hard to imagine Sevel replacing tens of thousands of existing gearboxes, but we ( CC) cannot comment on that."

G


----------

